# Dublin Airport Fast Track - worth it?



## odyssey06 (4 Feb 2022)

Family member will be travelling from T1 on Friday 1st April, 915 departure.

Would fast track be worth it?
And would 8am be the right time to book the fast track slot for?

Thanks.


----------



## Gervan (4 Feb 2022)

I think fast track in Dublin is worth it, for the reduction in stress, and not having to stand in that queue for 45 mins or more. The time sounds about right. Anything to make life easier right now!


----------



## FCBC12 (4 Feb 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Family member will be travelling from T1 on Friday 1st April, 915 departure.
> 
> Would fast track be worth it?
> And would 8am be the right time to book the fast track slot for?
> ...


Flew out of T1 at 09:00 on Friday a few weeks ago. Used the normal security route and was a breeze. Very quick and efficient.


----------



## Blackrock1 (4 Feb 2022)

you never really know til you get there, but for me with small kids its a must do.


----------



## noproblem (4 Feb 2022)

Pure waste. What advantage is it?


----------



## newirishman (4 Feb 2022)

I always buy fast track in Dublin. Yes, can be expensive if it is a family, but IMO well worth the reduced stress.


----------



## arbitron (4 Feb 2022)

It's between €7 and €13 which is a small amount in the grand scheme of things. You get a free tea/coffee with it also.

Worst case scenario you arrive at the airport and there is no queue, you are down a few euro. On most occasions it will save you time. 

But if you're running really late or if there's a long queue for security then it's a big relief to have. Horrible to start your trip under time pressure, getting into a sweat rushing to the gate.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (4 Feb 2022)

I do it every time. Peace of mind, less hassle, derisks things.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (4 Feb 2022)

noproblem said:


> Pure waste. What advantage is it?


The clue is in the name.

“Fast Track”

You get through security quicker.

Time is the most precious commodity of all.


----------



## noproblem (4 Feb 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The clue is in the name.
> 
> “Fast Track”
> 
> ...


Get through quicker, but going nowhere.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2022)

noproblem said:


> Get through quicker, but going nowhere.



That would make a great motto. 

Brendan


----------



## Gordon Gekko (4 Feb 2022)

noproblem said:


> Get through quicker, but going nowhere.


Meaning you can arrive later…


----------



## Leper (4 Feb 2022)

My take on this is for anybody to be fast-tracked through Airport Security means staff must be used which could have been used in the normal security queues. It is a means of charging for a service which should not be there in the first place and doesn't say much in favour of airport customer policies.

Imagine going into Dunnes Stores Supermarket on a busy day and if there was a till queue where you paid more for your groceries for the privilege of not standing in the normal queues or just as bad paying your GP an additional charge to skip the queue.

Dublin Airport is too big and many of its flights should be  given to other airports. We use Cork Airport  and you get from the entrance door to airside within minutes. In Cork you'd look stupid for paying the additional fast-track charge.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Imagine going into Dunnes Stores Supermarket on a busy day and if there was a till queue where you paid more for your groceries for the privilege of not standing in the normal queues or just as bad paying your GP an additional charge to skip the queue.


Some people (myself included) are happy for Dunnes and other supermarkets to harvest their personal data in exchange for discounts. You'll pay a lot more for a GP house call than visiting the clinic. All three (airport, supermarket, doctor) offer additional services/convenience at a price. Hardly a surprise or something objectionable?


----------



## Leper (4 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Some people (myself included) are happy for Dunnes and other supermarkets to harvest their personal data in exchange for discounts. You'll pay a lot more for a GP house call than visiting the clinic. All three (airport, supermarket, doctor) offer additional services/convenience at a price. Hardly a surprise or something objectionable?


Dunnes Stores harvest personal data of customers and a GP doing house calls cannot be looked on in the airport security queues scenario. The passenger must visit the airport; Aer Lingus or Ryanair will hardly land a plane in the back garden of an intending passenger to facilitate an extra charge and Dunnes Stores are not going to open a "pay more" till to assist a minority of people who want to pay more.


----------



## Powderfinger (4 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> In Cork you'd look stupid for paying the additional fast-track charge.


In Cork, you might look stupid for paying any additional charge.


----------



## Leper (5 Feb 2022)

Powderfinger said:


> In Cork, you might look stupid for paying any additional charge.


Dead on! Powderfinger, One thing is sure, no homegrown cute Cork hoor would pay an additional charge for anything .

Hint for anybody going abroad on holiday:- Use Cork Airport; no problem parking your car, no delay at security, no delay at Check-In Desk. Food not so good though. (and sometimes the airline staff allow you to check-in your hold bags the night before saving more time - try to imagine Dublin Airport staff going that extra mile).

. . . . while I'm at it . . . when you return from your holiday you'll be in your car within 30 minutes of your plane touching down and on your way home. The equivalent returning passenger at Dublin Airport will still be walking that goddawful distance towards Arrivals and will still have to pass through Passport Control, collect hold baggage and . . . . wait for it! . . . . find their car and should be driving past the first airport roundabout another hour (at least) later.

Before Covid, while going through Liverpool airport I could hear and see airport staff deliberately delaying the normal queues while trying to get passengers buy fast-track. Fast-track at Dublin airport is nothing short of a legal scam.


----------



## IsleOfMan (5 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> My take on this is for anybody to be fast-tracked through Airport Security means staff must be used which could have been used in the normal security queues.


You actually join the normal security queue, but at the top.   You are effectively paying to get to the top of the "normal" queue.


----------



## deanpark (5 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Dead on! Powderfinger, One thing is sure, no homegrown cute Cork hoor would pay an additional charge for anything .
> 
> Hint for anybody going abroad on holiday:- Use Cork Airport; no problem parking your car, no delay at security, no delay at Check-In Desk. Food not so good though. (and sometimes the airline staff allow you to check-in your hold bags the night before saving more time - try to imagine Dublin Airport staff going that extra mile).
> 
> ...


Why would I travel hours and hours to/from Dublin to Cork and spend hours and €€€€ on fuel to avail of a handy little walk from my car to the terminal at Cork.  Thats the most ludicrous suggestion yet on AAM!!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2022)

deanpark said:


> Why would I travel hours and hours to/from Dublin to Cork and spend hours and €€€€ on fuel to avail of a handy little walk from my car to the terminal at Cork.



Because you wouldn't have to pay extra for the fast track check in!


----------



## Cervelo (5 Feb 2022)

deanpark said:


> Why would I travel hours and hours to/from Dublin to Cork and spend hours and €€€€ on fuel to avail of a handy little walk from my car to the terminal at Cork.  Thats the most ludicrous suggestion yet on AAM!!!


Maybe for a Dubliner but not everybody lives in Dublin what if you lived in Ennis, Cashel or Portlaoise, would it still be a "most ludicrous suggestion yet"???


----------



## Zenith63 (5 Feb 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Maybe for a Dubliner but not everybody lives in Dublin what if you lived in Ennis, Cashel or Portlaoise, would it still be a "most ludicrous suggestion yet"???


No, though if you live in those areas you hardly need somebody on AAM to tell you your nearest airports and that Cork is less busy than Dublin? 

The question was about Fasttrack at Dublin airport, I’d be surprised @odyssey06 comes back to tell us he didn’t know about Cork airport and will opt to fly from there instead of taking Fasttrack.

FWIW I always get Fasttrack at Dublin, well worth it!


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Feb 2022)

Zenith63 said:


> No, though if you live in those areas you hardly need somebody on AAM to tell you your nearest airports and that Cork is less busy than Dublin?
> 
> The question was about Fasttrack at Dublin airport, I’d be surprised @odyssey06 comes back to tell us he didn’t know about Cork airport and will opt to fly from there instead of taking Fasttrack.
> 
> FWIW I always get Fasttrack at Dublin, well worth it!


Yes Cork not really a runner for me... today I am on the takeoff and landing run for Dublin airport.

What time do you usualy book the fast track for? 1 hour or 90 mins before?


----------



## Zenith63 (5 Feb 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Yes Cork not really a runner for me... today I am on the takeoff and landing run for Dublin airport.
> 
> What time do you usualy book the fast track for? 1 hour or 90 mins before?


Never found them to check too closely, I’ve booked it for 1/2/3 hours in advance.


----------



## Mousehelp (5 Feb 2022)

Depends on flight time, day and terminal. Think you can buy it at the airport so if you are under pressure that might work..


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (5 Feb 2022)

Very few people live on the indifference curve for using Cork or Dublin airports.

Last time I checked Dublin has three quarters of passengers for whole island.

For destination choice further than UK and frequency no other airport compares to Dublin.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (6 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Dead on! Powderfinger, One thing is sure, no homegrown cute Cork hoor would pay an additional charge for anything .
> 
> Hint for anybody going abroad on holiday:- Use Cork Airport; no problem parking your car, no delay at security, no delay at Check-In Desk. Food not so good though. (and sometimes the airline staff allow you to check-in your hold bags the night before saving more time - try to imagine Dublin Airport staff going that extra mile).
> 
> ...


This just isn’t true.

I park in Dublin Airport all the time and I can be in my car in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Leper (6 Feb 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Last time I checked Dublin has three quarters of passengers for whole island.
> 
> For destination choice further than UK and frequency no other airport compares to Dublin.


Dead on again NRC - Dublin Airport Authority owns Cork Airport and it throws the occasional half eaten bone towards Cork. We have a full airport terminal in Cork which is 100% unused for years. Many of us hope Ryanair will eventually take over that terminal, but I bet the DAA will not allow that. 

We have seen on other threads that Ireland's Housing Crisis in Dublin is pretty bad. Dublin will have to start losing some of its draw sometime. Otherwise, all of Dublin real estate will be owned by foreign pension funds. And that's only for starters.


----------



## Leper (6 Feb 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> This just isn’t true.
> 
> I park in Dublin Airport all the time and I can be in my car in less than 30 minutes.


Fair enough Gordon - How long does it take to get from door of plane to front door of Airport in Dublin? Yes, and 30 mins would be pretty fast for Dublin airport carparks from there. Then there's the traffic. I'd say 2 hours is nearer the mark even just to get out of Dublin Airport by car. I use Dublin Airport too as most flights we want don't leave from Cork. Thank You DAA.

and while I'm at it . . . . . pay extra for your slow fast-track . . . . read my lips . . . . no chance.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (6 Feb 2022)

It takes me less than 30 mins to get from my seat on the plane to the seat of my car.


----------



## Leper (6 Feb 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> It takes me less than 30 mins to get from my seat on the plane to the seat of my car.


After you do that in 30 minutes buy a lotto ticket. I use Dublin Airport too and that time is an unassailable World Record.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (6 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> After you do that in 30 minutes buy a lotto ticket. I use Dublin Airport too and that time is an unassailable World Record.


What in the good Lord’s name are you doing that takes you any longer?!


----------



## Leper (7 Feb 2022)

If Dublin Airport Authority had any confidence in its system of getting passengers through Security speedily and efficiently there would be no such thing there as Fast-Track. It says a lot about DAA and its add-ons to increase its revenue.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2022)

Practically all airports offer a fast track style service for a fee so it seems bizzare to pick DAA out for criticism on that front...


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (7 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> If Dublin Airport Authority had any confidence in its system of getting passengers through Security speedily and efficiently there would be no such thing there as Fast-Track. It says a lot about DAA and its add-ons to increase its revenue.


Some people are cash rich and time poor. Some people are time rich and cash poor. Twenty years ago I took a 9-hour layover in Prague to save €50 - I wouldn't do that today!

DAA are soaking the rich here. If  you got rid of fast track airport charges would have to rise on everyone else, ie, you.

Price discrimination can be good for everyone!


----------



## IsleOfMan (7 Feb 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> It takes me less than 30 mins to get from my seat on the plane to the seat of my car.


I get great fun trying to break my exit record each time I land at Dublin Airport.  I have managed 15 minutes  more than once.  Exiting the plane and taking the long Ryanair walk without breaking my stride. Even as I approach passport control I am opening my passport as I walk, for a quick show to the person on duty.
Then out to the Aircoach


----------



## sm7940333 (7 Feb 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Some people are cash rich and time poor.



When I travelled with work (pre-pandemic 1-2 per month) I would always use fast-track. Allowed me to get 30 min more work done! Value for money for my employer.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (7 Feb 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> I have managed 15 minutes more than once. Exiting the plane and taking the long Ryanair walk without breaking my stride. Even as I approach passport control I am opening my passport as I walk, for a quick show to the person on duty.


For an airport with 30m passengers pre-pandemic it's actually very quick to navigate. Walking distances are not excessive, baggage is usually there before you are, and no time-consuming buses to take you to and from the aircraft. Taxiing to/from runway doesn't seem very long either.

The main bottleneck is security at departures but otherwise a very nice airport to use.


----------



## tallpaul (7 Feb 2022)

After a very near miss a couple of years ago where for some unknown reason Dublin Airport was bedlam, and due to the graciousness of others, we JUST made our flight (despite being there in very good time) I ALWAYS book Fast Track now. Delays at Security were so bad that morning, the staff had to hold people back so their systems were not swamped. When you factor in the cup of coffee that comes with the purchase, it is only a few euro per person. Worth it for the peace of mind alone.

Of course it doesn't help when people insist on wearing VAST amounts of jewellery that have to be removed to go through the scanner, do not take out their electronics or still insist on bring full-size liquid bottles and thus slowing everything up for everyone else.


----------



## newirishman (7 Feb 2022)

tallpaul said:


> Of course it doesn't help when people insist on wearing VAST amounts of jewellery that have to be removed to go through the scanner, do not take out their electronics or still insist on bring full-size liquid bottles and thus slowing everything up for everyone else.



There's only so much airport security can do when dealing with um _inexperienced_ travellers. (Which is not an excuse for understaffing security).
Fast track lanes are of course not just a Dublin airport thing, but have sprung up in many if not all large'ish airports. They are also not really new, fast track security lines have been in place for business class travellers (and flight staff of course) for many years. Given that short haul business travel all but disappeared (not missing it tbh) I very much appreciate the pay extra fast track option. Piece of mind and extra half an hour in bed and all that...


----------



## NiallSparky (7 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Fair enough Gordon - How long does it take to get from door of plane to front door of Airport in Dublin? Yes, and 30 mins would be pretty fast for Dublin airport carparks from there. Then there's the traffic. *I'd say 2 hours is nearer the mark even just to get out of Dublin Airport by car.* I use Dublin Airport too as most flights we want don't leave from Cork. Thank You DAA.



Are you driving one of these?







I don't generally drive to the airport as I live close to Drumcondra. I'd generally get the bus and be arriving home roughly an hour after flight landing.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2022)

newirishman said:


> Piece of mind


Sounds painful...


----------



## Steven Barrett (7 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Fair enough Gordon - How long does it take to get from door of plane to front door of Airport in Dublin? Yes, and 30 mins would be pretty fast for Dublin airport carparks from there. Then there's the traffic.* I'd say 2 hours is nearer the mark even just to get out of Dublin Airport by car. *I use Dublin Airport too as most flights we want don't leave from Cork. Thank You DAA.
> 
> and while I'm at it . . . . . pay extra for your slow fast-track . . . . read my lips . . . . no chance.


Are you stopping for a few pints on the way out? There is no way it would take 2 hours to get from the plane to driving out of the car park unless you are stopping for something. 

We use fast pass for everything, planes, ferries, amusement parks. I am fully aware that I am sitting in a coffee shop/ bar instead of standing somewhere else. But I am then completely relaxed and not thinking about how long the queue is going to be and secretly fuming about the person at security who has to be told to empty their pockets and take off their belt like they've never done this before.


----------



## Deiseblue (7 Feb 2022)

Perhaps Leper was thinking more of those that habitually travel from towns and cities closer to Cork than Dublin that habitually travel to Dublin Airport for flights .
Makes sense ,for example ,  from those in Waterford to fly from Cork if at all possible .


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 Feb 2022)

I’d expect to be in the car within two hours of boarding in Heathrow.

I’d say nine times out of ten it takes my closer to 20 minutes to get from my seat on the plane to my car or a MyTaxi in that ‘Zone 18’ place.


----------



## PMU (7 Feb 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> The main bottleneck is security at departures but otherwise a very nice


Always pick the left lane.  https://startsat60.com/media/travel/travel-tips/fast-airport-security-left-lane


----------



## sm7940333 (7 Feb 2022)

PMU said:


> Always pick the left lane.  https://startsat60.com/media/travel/travel-tips/fast-airport-security-left-lane


Hold up - that detailed scientific study was done in New Zealand... If we're in the the Northern Hemisphere, shouldn't we use the right lane.


----------



## MrEarl (7 Feb 2022)

For a second there -  I thought this thread was going to be about a fast rail service to / from Dublin Airport...

Perhaps a thread on that topic, would be better off being called "No Track",  though


----------



## newirishman (7 Feb 2022)

MrEarl said:


> For a second there -  I thought this thread was going to be about a fast rail service to / from Dublin Airport...
> 
> Perhaps a thread on that topic, would be better off being called "No Track",  though


An interesting topic, but that would just derail this thread.


----------



## Purple (8 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Fair enough Gordon - How long does it take to get from door of plane to front door of Airport in Dublin? Yes, and 30 mins would be pretty fast for Dublin airport carparks from there. Then there's the traffic. I'd say 2 hours is nearer the mark even just to get out of Dublin Airport by car. I use Dublin Airport too as most flights we want don't leave from Cork. Thank You DAA.
> 
> and while I'm at it . . . . . pay extra for your slow fast-track . . . . read my lips . . . . no chance.


I used to travel for work a lot. I took between 70 and 100 flights a year so 30-50 departures from Dublin airport. It never took more than 45 minutes to get from the plane to my car. 
I always use Fast Track when flying out because most of the time I used Aer Lingus (out of necessity rather than choice) and if you have a Bank of Ireland business Mastercard you get free access to Aer Lingus Lounges, Fast track security and priority boarding. Just ask BoI for an upgrade to a Gold Card. It's great! 
I arrive at the airport 40 minutes before my flight closes. That gives me enough time for a quick breakfast in the Aer Lingus Lounge before walking to the gate to arrive 1-2 minutes before they say it is closing, which is when they usually open it. 
Thankfully I haven't had to travel at all since Covid hit. 

When travelling with the kids I pay for Fast Track to reduce the stress.


----------



## Peanuts20 (8 Feb 2022)

If it's a day trip, and I'm traveling on my own and had only hand luggage then it's easily less then 30 mins from touchdown to the car if you've parked in the short term park. I'd use fast track if travelling early in the morning going in as it used to be quite chaotic at times and would always use it in the summer when travelling with family since baggage drop can take ages depending on who you are flying with and it is so less stressful.


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Feb 2022)

So ye convinced me (well not about Cork)! 
Fast track purchased for 8am for a 915 friday morning flight. The earlier slots were €5 more expensive.


----------



## peemac (11 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> Fair enough Gordon - How long does it take to get from door of plane to front door of Airport in Dublin? Yes, and 30 mins would be pretty fast for Dublin airport carparks from there. Then there's the traffic. I'd say 2 hours is nearer the mark even just to get out of Dublin Airport by car.


I can answer that for last Sunday afternoon. 

Airplane doors opened at 4.23pm Sunday. Official touchdown 4.20pm
Sent text from "Z" parking zone in red carpark at 4.42pm.

So 19 minutes from door of airplane to sitting in my car in the carpark (no baggage to collect)


----------



## Leper (11 Feb 2022)

peemac said:


> I can answer that for last Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Airplane doors opened at 4.23pm Sunday. Official touchdown 4.20pm
> Sent text from "Z" parking zone in red carpark at 4.42pm.
> ...


19 minutes as of last Sunday with no baggage. But, flights haven't really "taken off" yet as a result of Covid. I wonder if you'll do that 19 minutes during June, July and August.


----------



## peemac (11 Feb 2022)

Leper said:


> 19 minutes as of last Sunday with no baggage. But, flights haven't really "taken off" yet as a result of Covid. I wonder if you'll do that 19 minutes during June, July and August.


True. If you have several flights landing at similar times, it can take 45 min. (about the same time to get through the Dunkettle road works  ) - So I'll pass on Cork til that's completed, but they are making progress.


----------

